# Stock rotors vs. floating rotors for Mk4 R32



## Finleyville (Nov 27, 2000)

Anyway...

I need to replace my Mk4 R32 front brakes and rotors. I was thinking of installing some floating rotors. But I wanted to know are they really worth almost double the price. Any opinions?

Thank you.


----------



## GermanEnginuity (Apr 9, 2010)

A lot of it will depend on your driving habits. If you drive "spiritedly" or are really in tune with your braking system you will definitely notice there is a different feel, mainly due to the reduced rotational mass associated with them. Another benefit is that the next time you replace your rotors, you should be able to replace just the rings and reuse the insert. However, depending on how long you plan to keep your car you may not even have to worry about that part. And of course, there's always the "cool" factor of having the two piece rotors ! Hope that helps, cheers! :beer:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

On a street-driven car? Probably not, unless you're doing it purely for aesthetics. At the track, you'll notice a slight improvement in reduced temperature and rotational mass. Then agin, pad and fluid selection are more important.


----------

